# Because of vaping... I bought a Fanny Pack



## Alex (20/5/15)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...kny8/because_of_vaping_i_bought_a_fanny_pack/


----------



## andro (20/5/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...kny8/because_of_vaping_i_bought_a_fanny_pack/


sorry but that will never happen to me ....................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/15)

andro said:


> sorry but that will never happen to me ....................


Never say never


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/15)

Even Chuck Norris has one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/15)

Just make sure you read the description and insist on a photo before you buy from a telemarketer....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (20/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Just make sure you read the description and insist on a photo before you buy from a telemarketer....
> 
> View attachment 27476



That looks like the toe of a camel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Even Chuck Norris has one
> 
> View attachment 27475


That bag has been Chuck certified

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (21/5/15)

I see nothing wrong with a Fanny Pack, nothing at all.......
also the holster bag on the left looks cool :hug:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/15)

Willyza said:


> I see nothing wrong with a Fanny Pack, nothing at all.......
> also the holster bag on the left looks cool :hug:


That razor rash is way too high

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (21/5/15)

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no to a fanny pack for me ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (21/5/15)

u sure about that cape..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (21/5/15)

Willyza said:


> u sure about that cape..........


Don't I look cool

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WHeunis (21/5/15)

Fanny packs have come a long way since the '80s din'tcha'no?!

From the super rugged, all the way to superslim and discreet, passing right through athletic alley...

Here's some samples to show:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (21/5/15)

I have one similar to this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Lol @WHeunis 

"Athletic alley"


----------



## acorn (24/5/15)

Had to add this...

Another solution to avoid the Fanny Pack  :

Tested it to the extreme: Top left pocket: 2 Reo Grands, Top right: Vamo v7 with Kayfun, Bottom Left: Smok M80 with TayfunGT2 and E-grip and Bottom Right: Istick 50W with Subtank mini and Cloupor Mini with MAn. (Only the Kayfun driptip showing)

So here is a solution for your guys attending Vapecon and avoiding Fanny packs. 


View attachment 27673

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (24/5/15)

Awesome @VapeViper 
Was thinking of that type of thing for vapecon myself. 
Only problem is our shirts need to be visible

Is that @Zodd 's old digital camo Reo? (I think?)


----------



## acorn (24/5/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome @VapeViper
> Was thinking of that type of thing for vapecon myself.
> Only problem is our shirts need to be visible
> 
> Is that @Zodd 's old digital camo Reo? (I think?)


Good luck with Vapecon @Silver , I can just imagine all the hard work going on behind the screens, On the shirts, been visible, there is an idea for next year's Vapecon. (Pockets)

Oh regarding the Camo Reo, bought it from Dunkley but I understand she has been around on this forum, think this Reo will settle with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

